# Post a manga page here.



## Danchou (Jan 4, 2006)

Just pick a page from any manga that you like to show, whether it be for the artwork or the sheer awesomeness of the page. 

Keep the guidelines in mind:

Konoha Library ? Floor 2
Spoilers are allowed, but if something is fairly new/not widely known, use of spoiler tags is encouraged for major spoilers.

The best would be not to post any pic that contains spoilers.



This is a pic from Samurai Deeper Kyo. A great manga with interesting characters and likewise plot.


----------



## 12456 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool stuff.

I'll contribute with this Berserk spread (pages 8-9) from one of the more recent episodes (_263_ to be exact):

I would go find some more (because there's a _lot_ more) but I'll leave that to someone else, seeing as I don't have anything else but the most recent stuff on my computer as of now.


----------



## Chi (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Crowe (Jan 5, 2006)

*Priest:*



Just awesome.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 5, 2006)

Gunnm: Last Order (volume 5):


----------



## Danchou (Jan 7, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama showing some his "nice" side in Battle Royale. 



A panel of Imouto Wa Shinhunki, a funny manga about a sister in puberty whose perverted random thoughts work on her brothers nerves.


----------



## murasex (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh, the first meeting of the two lovers of DRAMACON. <333

The love! The love. =3

I will post more later... with better resolution. ^^; *worst scanner* ^^!;;;;

**read left to right--not right to left. English style. XDDD


----------



## Codde (Jan 7, 2006)

Vagabond:

Shishido Baiken.


*Spoiler*: _Hellsing Spoiler_ 




Hellsing:

Alucard kneeling in front of Integra after releasing his final restriction.


----------



## pakku (Jan 8, 2006)

Needs more Takamura (Hajime no Ippo spoilers):

One

Two

Three and Four (those Photobucket bastards resized the fourth, for some reason)

I fully intend on abusing this thread when I find the time.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 8, 2006)

^ I had the same thought. Upload it to imageschack btw.


----------



## olaf (Jan 13, 2006)

Her's a pic from Flame of Recca vol 29

it's the reapperance of Joker in an awesome new outfit (far better than the one he wore during the turnament)


----------



## pakku (Jan 16, 2006)

Damn, so that's the Joker I've heard so much about. I guess FoR's artwork really does get better, and with the promise of a cool character like that it looks like I have some incentive to try getting into that series again after all.

On another note, our Takamura collection was really lacking this.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 16, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Priest:*
> 
> 
> 
> Just awesome.



you read priest too? and I thought I was the only one.  My first and probably last manwha i've read.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> you read priest too? and I thought I was the only one.  My first and probably last manwha i've read.


Yes, and i loved it. Why the last, there are a bunch of really good manwha's out there.
Like v:

*Chunchu*: May be a bit disturbing but sweet pages:


----------



## Codde (Jan 16, 2006)

Well this is from the last Manwha I read.

Island:

Pan and Miho, two of the main characters...


When, John, another one of the main characters, gets put it in a room with a "possessed" girl...


----------



## spinstate (Jan 19, 2006)

BLAME! coolness :333

|

|


----------



## Diaketh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Tenjou Tenge*


----------



## Yak (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm probably one of the few persons on this board, if not the only one, who has the Bastard!! manga complete. So here's some pic of Dark Schneider for you. (don't mind the German text. If you want, I can translate, even though there isn't much to translate in these scans. ^^)


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2006)

I see some manga/manwha's that look quite interesting.

Here are some pages of my favorite manga (hunter x hunter).

Introduction of the Genei Ryodan

Their requiem

*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm too lazy to post more at the moment, but it will come.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Berserk is so great! This is a scean of griffiths team...


----------



## murasex (Feb 15, 2006)

*Sorcerers & Secretaries*



Read English style.

Cover


----------



## Shiron (Feb 15, 2006)

From .Hack//GU Chapter 1:


Cover:


----------



## Codde (Feb 15, 2006)

Tejou Tenge:

Takayanagi Masataka beating up a little girl.


Scary?


----------



## Freija (Feb 16, 2006)

chapter cover for Tokko


----------



## kataimiko (Feb 16, 2006)

*YOTSUBA&!*  






And here is one of my many Matsumoto moments from Bleach:


----------



## Mindless (Feb 16, 2006)

*BECK*, beyond kickass manga. 



And then we have...

*20th Century Boys*, another beyond kickass manga.


----------



## pakku (Feb 16, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> chapter cover for Tokko



The high point of that manga was by far the i*c*st fanservice from the cute sister character.

Here it is.


----------



## Freija (Feb 16, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> The high point of that manga was by far the i*c*st fanservice from the cute sister character.
> 
> Here it is.


hahahaha, yeah, well i like the moment Rokujou busts her sword through that monster thingy too, well i just read it cause its bloody anyway and to waste time inbetween waiting every weekend for new releases of other mangas, i do the same with "KamiKaze"


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2006)

@kataimiko: There I was wondering if I should give Yotsuba&! a go, you've decided me XD

Right, some favourites:

Basilisk:
Dogs:
*Spoiler*: _Vol 01 Mayhem_ 




Super XDDDD @ Badou.



Alive:


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

Alive! Mel is a fellow Tsutomu Takahashi  tard? 


*Spoiler*: _ Hajime no Ippo; Ending of the Tatsuya and mashiba fight_ 





and










			
				Mindless said:
			
		

> *20th Century Boys*, another beyond kickass manga.



Oh hell yeah! REP.

Kenji >>>>>>>>>>>>. itachi+sasuke+naruto+kakashi kage buushin


----------



## Chi (Feb 18, 2006)

Totaly crazy "*MPD Psycho*" :



I just like this picture from "*Skyhigh*":



And.. No comments here.. Let's just enjy some kickass pictures. (Manga is about martial arts):


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 25, 2006)

From Trigun:




Poor Legato needs a straw or something.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2006)

Here are some pages from 
*REAL*:


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

pages from *Jiraishin* another manga by Tsutomu Takashi


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2006)

This is yet another awesome Image from Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## CABLE (Mar 21, 2006)

Gon!


----------



## Danchou (Mar 22, 2006)

The first pages of Zetman. An odd, dark but entertaining manga. The art here is just stunning and it draws you into the story.


----------



## ☠ (Mar 22, 2006)

From volume 9, chapter 76 of _The Ravages of Time_:



The page after this is all black with only the text "The Beast is coming". 

The "Young Master" is . Volume ten is really his time to shine. He is a badass similar to Lu Bu. He also has something of a Klingon-ish personality.  I almost expect him to run onto the battlefield yelling _Qa'Pla! Qa'Pla!_ 

Seriously, he's the scariest seventeen year-old I've ever seen.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 24, 2006)

Black Cat






Bleach

*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILERS_


----------



## thevassago (Mar 26, 2006)

This tread is great, I will check some of the mangas that sent here. 
These images are from the manga Tokyo Crazy Paradise. It has 19 volumes and finished. This manga has humour, action, drama, cool fighting, chibi characters all in one package. Tokyo Crazy Paradise is now one of my favourite mangas. 


Description: It's the year 2020 AD, and Tokyo II is a city infested with crime. Women can no longer go out in the streets alone without being victimized. Not wanting their daughter to suffer the same fate, Tsukasa Kozuki's cop parents raise her instead as a boy. When they are suddenly killed by one of the yakuza's in-fights, Tsukasa is left orphaned on the streets along with her three brothers. With no other options, she goes to the only person she can think of for help: pokerface Ryuji Shirogami, her classmate of 8 years and also the head leader of the powerful yakuza group, Kuryugumi. Ryuji, whose father was also a victim of the same yakuza fight, agrees to take her on as his personal bodyguard. As they set out to find their enemy, Ryuji slaps on an increasing amount of debt onto Tsukasa using all manners of ploys necessary to keep the reluctant Tsukasa by his side.


----------



## thevassago (Mar 26, 2006)

These are from Mahou Sensei Negima. Recently chapter 128 has been released. It has comedy, ecchi, fantasy, magic. From the mangaka of Love Hina

Description: After graduating from a magic academy, 10-year-old genius Negi Springfield was assigned to a huge Japanese school as an English teacher for practical training. To his surprise, the 8th grade class assigned to him was an all girls class. In addition to teaching (and being teased by) the 31 pretty girls whilst trying to keep his magic capability in secret, he`s also looking for clues about his father, once known as the greatest Magister Magi (Magician) who however mysteriously disappeared years ago.


----------



## Freija (Mar 26, 2006)

*Samurai Deeper Kyo*





*Berserk*





*Hellsing*


----------



## Freija (Mar 26, 2006)

*DeathNote*


(saddest scene ever drawn T_T L)


(Raito PWND XD)

*Rurouni Kenshin*





*One Piece*


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 26, 2006)

AKUMETSU


----------



## pakku (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm somewhat ashamed of being a fan of the series, but...

 She was designed to be every otaku's dream, after all...


----------



## CABLE (Mar 29, 2006)

*Naruto
*


----------



## whiteboarderaser (Mar 29, 2006)

I really love Trigun Maximum, but I really hate this whole part:
(warning, spoilerish)




Wolfwood and Vash, one of the best teams ever, just right before one of the saddest parts. If you were a fan of the anime, read read read the manga (please?)! I think someone has a coloured version of the second pic as their sig.


----------



## thevassago (Apr 1, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> *Naruto
> *



Naruto? What is this manga?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> *Naruto
> *



Lol @ those fakes, but why do you say they are from Naruto -_-


----------



## 12456 (Apr 2, 2006)

Kentarou Miura is _the_ mangaka.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Apr 2, 2006)

*Fullmetal Alchemist*


----------



## CABLE (Apr 2, 2006)

Berserk


----------



## Crowe (Apr 2, 2006)

Tenjoh Tenge


----------



## Crowe (Apr 3, 2006)

*Zetman:* (Kind of spoilerish)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Little Jin have never heard of death and doesn't know what it means do be 'dead'


He goes off searching for a doctor to 'fix' his grandfather.


----------



## ☠ (Apr 8, 2006)

Lu Bu in The Ravages of Time:


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 8, 2006)

Blade of the Immortal


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 9, 2006)

Bleach


----------



## Sayo (Apr 9, 2006)

Battle royale


tenjoh tenge


----------



## Codde (Apr 17, 2006)

Air Gear:





Agito

Hunter x Hunter:


Ant King

Hellsing:


Alucard


----------



## Freija (Apr 18, 2006)

*Shonan Junai Gumi*




it's about Onizuka and Ryuji from GTO, but its about when they were kids and so ;D it's so fun ^_^


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> *Shonan Junai Gumi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a previous manga about all that? I guess it is a must have 8D


----------



## Danchou (Apr 22, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't promote my favourite manga/anime Hunter x Hunter, yet. 

Ubougin tearing through the Mafia's forces like a hot knive through butter.








​
Kurapica on his way to stop him

​
To see if he succeeds, you will have to read Hunter x Hunter. ^^ 

There's so much more goodness to post, but I ain't got the time right now.


----------



## vanh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Berserk*


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

Its like the lights of a stoplight.........yea Freesia....


----------



## Aether (May 21, 2006)

*Kiseiju* really nice manga



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Megaharrison (May 22, 2006)

Behold....The glory of Trigun


----------



## BakaKage (May 22, 2006)

time for some Rurouni Kenshin bad-assery


----------



## Megaharrison (May 22, 2006)

To further on Kenshin bad-assery


----------



## Sieg (May 22, 2006)

Air Gear:


----------



## Crowe (May 22, 2006)

Do you know which volume Sannosuke 'arc' is in? The one where he meets his father and brother?


The Ravages of Time:


----------



## Crowe (May 22, 2006)

Continuing on *The Ravages of Time*:


----------



## BakaKage (May 22, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Do you know which volume Sannosuke 'arc' is in? The one where he meets his father and brother?



Volume 26 

Edit: oops I should post a page to make this post worthwhile

Hellsing this time


----------



## Danchou (May 22, 2006)

Cromartie High School - Mechazawa's introduction. By far the coolest character in the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 












​




edit:Added spoilertags just in case.


----------



## Aether (May 22, 2006)

NHK Really Really Really a fun and iteresting manga i've read by far


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Aether (May 24, 2006)

Lmao GTO


----------



## Codde (Jun 2, 2006)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (Part 3):

*Spoiler*: __ 








Tower of Gray stand.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 6, 2006)

This thread needs bumpage

Jiraishin


----------



## Aether (Jul 6, 2006)

*Homunculus *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mori` (Jul 6, 2006)

^ i liked the first volume of homonculus, it was a pretty interesting concept. I need to read more


----------



## Aether (Jul 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _NHK_ 













			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> ^ i liked the first volume of homonculus, it was a pretty interesting concept. I *need* to read more



Yes you need more


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 6, 2006)

A page from volume 9 of Kare First Love!


----------



## Aether (Jul 7, 2006)

I really like how they do these scenes


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, that's awesome! Can't wait to read the next volume of BOTI.


----------



## Aether (Jul 8, 2006)

Lonely Soul said:
			
		

> Yes, that's awesome! Can't wait to read the next volume of BOTI.


Were's your manga page


----------



## Codde (Jul 8, 2006)

One Piece:


Fist of the North Star:


----------



## Danchou (Jul 9, 2006)

*20th Century Boys*: Kenji's performing Bob Lennon before he faces "Friend" on Bloody New Year's Eve.





​
Even more incredible is the fact that the mangaka made an actual recording of this song as Endou Kenji. It's sheer brilliance.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 9, 2006)

Last picture of that scene/.

​

*Death Note*: Huge ch. 56 spoiler. The look on Raito's face showcases the epitome of his badassness.

​


----------



## Ruri (Jul 9, 2006)

^That scen was awesome. O_O

A more light-hearted moment from 20th Century Boys:


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 10, 2006)

Zelda Manga Goodness!


----------



## Aether (Jul 10, 2006)

Eternal Sabbath. I recomend it to all


----------



## Codde (Jul 10, 2006)

Hellsing:


----------



## Crowe (Jul 10, 2006)

READ *ARES*:


----------



## pakku (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Aether (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Codde (Jul 10, 2006)

Yotsubato:


----------



## spinstate (Jul 10, 2006)

*Harukana Machi-E* - An excellent short manga!


----------



## Aether (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Coconut (Jul 10, 2006)

Slam dunk <3​


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Codde (Jul 11, 2006)

Scryed:


----------



## Aether (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Codde (Jul 15, 2006)

Tenjou Tenge:


----------



## Aether (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CABLE (Jul 15, 2006)

Cell is teh lol:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## siedhr (Jul 15, 2006)

Vagabond - Takehiko Inoue

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tough choice, I love almost all of Vagabond. This particular page though, truly embodies in my view, the spirit of this manga: the purity and the truth of the way of the sword. And Kojiro looks waay hot. 




Dogs, the first volume - Miwa Shirow

*Spoiler*: __ 



Badou goes berserk. Look what happens when you deprive a man of his hourly cigarette pack.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 16, 2006)

SSJ2 Ownage:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crowe (Jul 16, 2006)

*Shin Angyo Onshi* These have been resized, real size is @ 1248 x. Don't click if you haven't read it, major spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 16, 2006)

*Berserk*





*666 Satan*


*Spoiler*: _The power of the middle finger_ 





The next page isn't loading, I'll get it in a bit.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are pages from my favorite manga.
Ladies and gentlement i give you.... GANTZ

*Spoiler*: __ 








I wanted also to put here some pages from Tenjou Tenge and AirGear but a lot of people posted them already, i only have to say that Oh!Great does beautifull jobs with two pages panels, he rulz.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 16, 2006)

Meh, Berserk pages are old news. Thanks to kingler everything Berserk has been whored out.  I blame the Jews.


----------



## Bass (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Aether (Jul 21, 2006)

Who likes Gundam?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha, you forgot the next page where she says that she is able to speak 5 languages fluently but has no idea what those otakus are talking about.

*Buso Renkin:*



Those are almost Armstrong-Qualities. Sick.


----------



## Aether (Jul 21, 2006)

You mean this next page?


----------



## Wondermilk (Jul 21, 2006)

^Rutee(Black haired) and Phillia 









love this manga...x3


----------



## isanon (Jul 21, 2006)

*mpd psyco (dont worry no disturbing pics only conversation)*


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2006)

Buso Renkin again


----------



## Codde (Jul 21, 2006)

Eyeshield 21:


Dragonball:


----------



## Aether (Jul 21, 2006)

xD


----------



## Crowe (Jul 25, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> *Dangu:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR DANGU


----------



## Aether (Jul 25, 2006)

Loving this very stylish manga


----------



## Crowe (Jul 25, 2006)

*Vagabond - *v18


----------



## Crowe (Jul 25, 2006)

..and the cherry on top:
One of the best double pages ever.


----------



## Codde (Jul 27, 2006)

Yu Yu Hakusho:


----------



## siedhr (Jul 27, 2006)

*Shin Angyo Onshi - Youn In-Wan and Yank Kyung-Il*

About a defender of justice seeking a way of life in the ruins of his former kingdom. Wonderful Korean manga with beautiful art and an engaging plot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not exactly sure who these guys are, but the double spread is gorgeous.




*Island - also by the guys above*

A young heiress is embroiled in a supernatural plot and her only ally is a serial killer. One of my favorite manga (Korean stuff).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pan being badass and killing a monster with a puny knife.

And John, my favorite character with "forgot the name" black magic dude:


----------



## Six* (Jul 29, 2006)

Air Gear


----------



## Six* (Jul 29, 2006)

and more Air Gear


----------



## MajinRyu (Jul 29, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _NHK_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were can I get this? look interesting


----------



## Aether (Jul 29, 2006)

^You can get it from my manga pimping project Chapter 178


----------



## Codde (Jul 30, 2006)

Arigatou:


----------



## MajinRyu (Jul 31, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> ^You can get it from my manga pimping project My new wallpaper!


thx

-filler-


----------



## Mori` (Aug 3, 2006)

Beck







beck = ultimate win, go read now


----------



## Danchou (Aug 4, 2006)

From *Kilico* ch. 1


----------



## ☠ (Sep 6, 2006)

*The Ravages of Time*


Ma Chao with Lu Bu in the background.


Lu Bu gets existential on the battlefield.


If you think he is actually dead then you haven't learned _anything_ from this manhua.


Liaoyuan Huo defending Tanxian.


Xiahou Dun is all kinds of awesome.


Zhang Fei versus Cao Cao's army. He just beheaded over a dozen people. Those pink "petals" are actually falling drops of blood. I have no clue why this image was censored like that.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 7, 2006)

Berserk: Vol. 13

Gutts cuts his own arm off to free himself from a demon to kill griffith and stop him from raping casca. Oh yeah hes a crazy dude


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2006)

The badassness of Majeh from King of Hell:


----------



## Codde (Oct 27, 2006)

Gunm: Last Order:


Jojo's Bizarre Adventure:


----------



## Inuhitari (Oct 30, 2006)

wouw you guys have soo much stuff. I wich i coud post somthing. Whait maby i have somthing... ehh ........ can sombaddy tell me how you put a picture in your message?


----------



## ☠ (Nov 1, 2006)

More of _The Ravages of Time_:


*Spoiler*: _From upcoming chapters_


----------



## Crowe (Nov 6, 2006)

*Slam Dunk!* - Those who hasn't read it wont most likely understand the awesomeness behind this. *The Ambush!* performed by Sakuragi & Miyagi


----------



## ☠ (Nov 8, 2006)

One of my favorite scenes from _The Ravages of Time_:


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2006)

Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Rori (Nov 8, 2006)

*Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle*

BIG spoilers.


*Spoiler*: _1_ 





;______;





*Spoiler*: _2_ 





Syaoran & Syaoran. D:


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2006)

well, cause Moridin posted some SDK i felt like i had to do it too


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2006)

*Tough:*


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2006)

that looks mighty awesome peK


----------



## Dave (Nov 8, 2006)

MAJOR SPOILERS
*Death Note*


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 9, 2006)

Gantz.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hot Gimmick

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Nov 10, 2006)

*Berserk:* Griffith reborn.


----------



## MdB (Nov 10, 2006)

Kurozuka awesomeness


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Nov 10, 2006)

*Hellsing*

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Walter_ reborn.


----------



## Codde (Nov 11, 2006)

One Piece:


----------



## Taxman (Nov 17, 2006)

meet the manga version of sloth:


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 17, 2006)

Love & Collage


----------



## MdB (Nov 19, 2006)

Zetman:


----------



## Shiron (Nov 24, 2006)

From _NHK ni Yokuso! _(_Welcome to the NHK!_):


			
				From Volume 1 said:
			
		

> Twenty-something-year-old Satou Tatsuhiro, a college dropout and aficionado of anime porn, knows a little secret-or at least he thinks he does! Believe it or not, he has stumbled upon an incredible conspiracy created by the Japanese Broadcasting Company NHK. But despite fighting the good fight, Satou has become an unemployed hikkomori - a shut-in who has withdrawn from the world...
> 
> One day, he meets Misaki, a mysterious young girl who invites him to join her special "project." Slowly, Satou comes out of his reculsive shell, and his hilarious journey begins, filled with mistaken identity, panty shots, lolita complexes - and an ultimate quest to create the greatest hentai game ever!



From Volume 1 (Various Chapters):


----------



## Codde (Nov 25, 2006)

Trigun Maximum:


----------



## Stepped (Nov 25, 2006)

Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 25, 2006)

Ikaryaku - Funny stuff made by Mr. Kohta Hirano himself XD


----------



## MdB (Nov 25, 2006)

Killico


*Link Removed*


*Link Removed*


*Link Removed*


*Link Removed*


----------



## yoshhh (Nov 25, 2006)

Honey & CLover

(very good slice o life story about broke college students who live in this rundown apt. They go to a art school and there lives changes when they meet hagu who is like a child prodigy in the the art field)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

Air Gear
I just started reading this and the art is AWESOME i think its from the same person who did tenge tenjo?

*Spoiler*: __ 












 

Vampire Knight
"Vampire Knight primarily takes place in Kurosu/Cross Academy, a prestigious private school with an unusual class structure. The student body is divided into two classes: the Day Class, which is made up of ordinary students, and the Night Class, an elite group of 'beautiful people'. Unbeknownst to the majority of students, and even most of the staff, the Night Class is made up entirely of vampires."

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vanh (Nov 25, 2006)

*Worst*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mori` (Nov 26, 2006)

*GTO*


----------



## Yak (Nov 26, 2006)

Bastard!! (from volume 2 redone)


----------



## Azurite (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Rori (Nov 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Rurouni Kenshin -  kindofalittlespoileriguess_


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

*Hunter x Hunter* Lucifer 


*Gantz*


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

*Anuki*


*Ryuuroden*


*Rookies*


*Change Guy*


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2007)

this page killed me, i can't stop laughing >_<


----------



## Danchou (Jan 9, 2007)

I've wanted to read that manga for some time now (Hajmme no Ippo right?), but the facts that there are like 800 chapters puts me of. 

Some scans from the first chapter of the manga Tokyo Akazukin. One of the most f'd up manga i've seen so far. It's somewhat of a guilty pleasure.

A more indept description


*Spoiler*: __ 











It gets worse from here


----------



## Mori` (Jan 10, 2007)

> I've wanted to read that manga for some time now (Hajmme no Ippo right?), but the facts that there are like 800 chapters puts me of.



i read 700 odd chapters in the space of a week, that was one great week =p

seriously it reads very easily and the story is great, rarely if ever feels dull ^_^

those pages from Tokyo Akazukin are a little creepy xDDD


----------



## Danchou (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't you get square eyes reading that much in such a short timespan? >>

I guess I could try the first few volumes, unless it has a slow start. I dislike manga that take a while to build up the story. If a manga doesn't really get me into the story in the first few chapters/volumes I usually don't bother. Unless it's going to be rewarding later on (like 20th CB for instance).


----------



## Mori` (Jan 10, 2007)

> Don't you get square eyes reading that much in such a short timespan? >>



i enjoyed it to much to stop reading ><

I don't think it starts particularly slowly, quickly gets into the pace of the story but there's obviously the first few chapters to set down the basic elements of the story, I reckon you'll enjoy it though ^_^


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 10, 2007)

One of my favorite scenes from part 1 of *Gantz*


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 10, 2007)

This is the scene from volume two of *Ares * that got me hooked.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was farfetched how Ares could defeat a veteran general fighter and how that other guy defeated Carnival. 


But the scene was pretty good nevertheless.

Btw, those Gantz pics are funny. I wish girls like that existed around here.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 11, 2007)

Girls like that usually only exist in h-manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



To me it is not too farfetched, b/c Ares was trained by kiron and kiron did believe Ares has an extraordinary destiny.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 11, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> One of my favorite scenes from part 1 of *Gantz*



I might actually read *Gantz* now...


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Do it, metal_uzumaki... It was that part that got me reading a lot of Gantz like some months ago. Though it's not only pervertedness, also action.

*<3 Gantz.*

And:



Kind of a spoiler for those uncommon with the filler alike Foxy OP arc, lol.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 11, 2007)

> *originally posted by tigersclaw*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That was one of the many scenes in OP that made me rofl. That whole fight was hillarioius.

The cover pages in gantz have a lot of nice fanservice too... What kept me going when reading gantz was always the hope of some sexytime, especially the pairing of kei and reika.

I totally love how kei gets shoot down in this scene... though I was hoping he would get some.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 12, 2007)

.............


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 13, 2007)

Scene from Shin Angyo Onshi:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yuvia (Jan 13, 2007)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> you read priest too? and I thought I was the only one.  My first and probably last manwha i've read.



Do you have a link to a webpage where I can read Priest?


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Katekyo Hitman REBORN!*





don't let the baby and the silliness fool you


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 14, 2007)

Some Kanda vs. Skin from D. Gray-man:


----------



## MdB (Jan 14, 2007)

Reset:


----------



## Moccanime (Jan 15, 2007)

A few from Biomega.


*Spoiler*: _Biomega Chapter 7 - Page 2_ 



*Link Removed*




*Spoiler*: _Biomega Chapter 7 - Page 3_ 



*Link Removed*




*Spoiler*: _Biomega Chapter 7 - Page 4_ 



*Link Removed*






*Spoiler*: _Biomega Chapter 9_ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn:


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> Katekyou Hitman Reborn:


haha, you liked that one? a favorite of mine which i just posted here comes a few pages...chapters after that one. XP

it was.... ow. o_O


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

Battle Royale, big spoiler


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Codde (Jan 21, 2007)

King of Hell:


Kurozuka:


----------



## Vicious (Jan 22, 2007)

Tenjho Tenge:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crowe (Jan 24, 2007)

*Ravages of Time*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crowe (Jan 24, 2007)

*REAL* - one of the few mangas that been soo close to bringing tears to my eyes.
Inoue's coloring is flawless.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice colors...certainly watercolor. 

And wow you when straight for the latest tenten pics.


----------



## MdB (Jan 25, 2007)

Berserk:


----------



## Codde (Mar 31, 2007)

Violinist of Hameln


Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2007)

Zetman, a great series you guys should read:


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 5, 2007)

Dammit, I was gonna post the Zoro one.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 5, 2007)

*Claymore*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Not even one single movement seen by Teresa.


----------



## Stepped (Apr 6, 2007)

One Piece


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2007)

20th Century Boys


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hellsing


*Spoiler*: __ 










JJBA


*Spoiler*: __ 









One Piece (to this day my favourite single page in the manga)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

Hellsing vl. 9 :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

This is my favourite pic of the week.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 6, 2007)

This scene pictures part of the introduction of the unpredictable _suppa_ Kite Kato from Path of the Assasin. This guy has one of the most badass intro's in a manga, ever.


*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## Danchou (Apr 6, 2007)

Since i can't post more than 10 pics a post.


*Spoiler*: __ 




​[


----------



## Codde (Apr 9, 2007)

Chrno Crusade:


Red Eyes:


----------



## MdB (Apr 9, 2007)

Blue Dragon RalΩgrado


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 10, 2007)

Gantz


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




















to this day one of my favourite manga chapters


----------



## Danchou (Apr 11, 2007)

*Sidooh* is just plain relentless. A manga about two kids striving to be samurai. Great artwork.


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Sen to Chihiro Kamikakushi* Miyazaki's Spirited Away.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mori` (Apr 12, 2007)

*Zombie Powder,* C.T.Smith > you (page sequence)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2007)

SBR SPOILERS

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

this thread is in need of some vagabond


----------



## Six* (Apr 22, 2007)

CODE AGE ARCHIVES


----------



## ☠ (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hellsing*

Mostly Captain-centric as he is clearly made of win.

Spoilers for Chapter 82. If you haven't read _The Dawn_, then these are pretty big spoilers.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 23, 2007)

Shin Angyo Onshi:


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2007)

*WORST* - I love this manga. I'd really appreciate if someone who had the french scans or the raw scans could upload them as DMP,, Digital Manga Publishing, have the license for the english version but they ain't thinking of continueing it .


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2007)

Bastard!

*Spoiler*: __ 








and


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MdB (Apr 29, 2007)

Bumpage.

*Zetman*


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2007)

*Ultra Badass*


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

Rico badassery from *Gunslinger Girls*. I like Triela and Petruschka more, though.


----------



## ☠ (Jun 8, 2007)

*The Ravages of Time*


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2007)

^Spoiling bitc...

The Ravages of Time


----------



## +Shannaro (Aug 15, 2007)

Something random from MAR. Those were the good old days.... it's a bit cut off? ._.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 19, 2007)

from black god


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

*Majeh knows Kame Hame Ha*


----------



## MdB (Sep 10, 2007)

Shanks and Whitebeard clashing with there weapons.





Ace vs Blackbeard


----------



## Chi (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't let the thread die..

*Spoiler*: __ 









Read *EDEN*


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 21, 2007)

You like Eden?  That's what I've been telling people back then. ><  It's definitely on my "epic  list".


----------



## Chi (Sep 21, 2007)

Some people are turned off by all those "sex scenes".
I think it adds more "reality" and sets the mood in the story.
It's a great manga anyway.
And if you are fan of the GitS you should definitely check it out..


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 21, 2007)

Its seinen, it comes with the territory. xD I don't think _many _are turned off.   It's more like those scenes are necessary and quite notable.  Make for better character development and does add actually realism to the series.


If you like Eden or Gits you should _*definitely *_read Eat-Man, Chi.  You just have too. ><  Eat-Man is on my epic list too. ><

*Eat-Man *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mori` (Jan 7, 2008)

Thread revival because this was an epic thread

*Shin Angyo Onshi*


----------



## Slips (Jan 7, 2008)

Lucifer's Indoor fish technique in action (HxH)


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Airgear_ 











*Spoiler*: _Ikki_ 



[/







*Spoiler*: _Claymore_ 










*Spoiler*: _HunterxHunter_


----------



## Majeh (Jan 7, 2008)

D.Gray Man 
Hitman Reborn


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2008)

World embryo, teh awsome mangaest evar
(i fucking swear you will not regret it ever)

*Riku fighting Ichiri*


*Rena attacking riku after finding out he killed Takebe* 


*Riku killing Takebe Kanshu*


----------



## ricc (Jan 7, 2008)

*Dragonaut*


----------



## Majeh (Jan 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Airgear_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ikki one is a good page i 4got about air gear =\


----------



## ez (Jan 7, 2008)

moridin said:


> Thread revival because this was an epic thread
> 
> *Shin Angyo Onshi*



To add to this


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shurix (Jan 7, 2008)

*Bleach:*


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2008)

This thread lacks Blade of the Immortal


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2008)

REAL!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2008)

^How is REAL btw? I heard about it (handicap basketball right?). What's the focus of the story?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally, it's one of the most accurate depiction of the life of an handicapped person. It's downright brilliant. It's in my top 10 all time favs. 

It's not really that centered on basketball. It's more centered towards how the handicapped deal with their everyday life problems and how they progress and change throughout the story. A very emotionally moving manga. The basketball is just a tool used to portray some of their hardships. Basketball's more of a side theme than a central theme. 

It doesn't have one central main character but a few character's who's story is all connected together. For example, one of the main character copes with the fact that due to his reckless driving, he causes the girl who was riding with him to be crippled. And while nothing happened to him. There's about 3 more characters who could be considered "main"


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2008)

Nausicaa Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 













greatness



and some BAA





and some more with Figure Four


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Majeh (Jan 7, 2008)

hoahmaru is your sig from blade of the immortal..?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, it is. From volume21 raw.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 7, 2008)

Zetman


*Spoiler*: __ 




My hero


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2008)

only half a page but still


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Mori` (Jan 13, 2008)

pst guys, please remember to say whats in your spoiler tags =p

otherwise people may well spoil themselves


----------



## Crowe (Feb 4, 2008)

*Change Guy: *


----------



## Mori` (Feb 4, 2008)

change guy is awesome, the art gets real nice later


----------



## Crowe (Feb 4, 2008)

^ AWESOME 
*Ares:*


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 4, 2008)

D.Gray-man Pwnage


----------



## Crowe (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hellsing*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2008)

AKIRA


----------



## Mori` (Feb 4, 2008)

*worst*


----------



## Mangekyō (Feb 4, 2008)

Most of my favorite scenes are from Eyeshield 21
All are spoilers







I have favs from other mangas as well, just too lazy too look for them lol.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

Übel Blatt, I love Köinzell







XS


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dogs: Bullets and Carnage


Dogs:Hardcore Twins


Tegami Bachi





Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

o wait... nude is allowed here? lol...

edit:

Jormungand



CESTVS aka Cestus



Akumetsu



Blaster Knuckle


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 5, 2008)

Slam Dunk



Yotsubato



Shin Angyo Onshi



Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou


----------



## Chi (Feb 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Smuggler_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jisatsu Circle_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Feb 5, 2008)

Seikon no Qwaser


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 5, 2008)

both from Hajime no Ippo


----------



## KentaLjung (Feb 6, 2008)

Shin Angyo onshi






Claymore





Bleach


----------



## Taleran (Feb 6, 2008)

Giant Robo Manga


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gunnm vol 9

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 9, 2008)

Vagabond



One Piece


----------



## ibnDOTcom (Feb 9, 2008)

*Chobits.*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

let me add something from a manga called Ai-Ren











I really loved this manga ... it is worth a read


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Airgear*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

More from Ai-Ren .....


----------



## Royal King (Feb 20, 2008)

A few pics from my fav manga Guyver.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 20, 2008)

*JACKALS*​
16+ mature 

















art is awesome <3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

^ awesome ...... 

Great artwork


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 21, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> *JACKALS*​
> 16+ mature
> 
> 
> ...



oh a fellow jackals fan, its pretty awesome.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Danchou (Feb 21, 2008)

^
The image isn't linked right, but I'm guessing you wanted to post


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 21, 2008)

yea Jackals is best sketchy artwork ever I've seen..

*NEEDLESS*​


















Gar gar Gar? Iori Yagami?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

Time for some Saint Seiya (yes these are 2 different series hence the difference in art)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 23, 2008)

*CHANGE 123*​
err penis got owned by 

this manga is pretty good


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2008)

Battle Royale


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

Gantz 268



Realistic!!1


----------



## tipom (Feb 29, 2008)

We need some less known manga here(posting this one because of the WTF factor)


----------



## Munken (Feb 29, 2008)

*Deadman Wonderland*



*Vagabond*



*Gantz* (big spoilers)


----------



## Batman (Mar 3, 2008)

*Vinland Saga*


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 3, 2008)

^ that is funny xD

*AKUMETSU​*​

---

---


Anti-Hero FTW!


----------



## Codde (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Scene from Shin Angyo Onshi:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This was the scene that sold me to Shin Angyo Onshi. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2008)

Some Cross Marian Ownage:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nash (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2008)

Soul Eater chapter 48:


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 18, 2008)

Hotel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2008)

My favorite chapter cover for the manga


----------



## MdB (Jun 19, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Hotel.



The art never stops to amaze.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2008)

*Berserk*


----------



## Codde (Jun 23, 2008)

Witches


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








Konjiki no Gash Bell


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 24, 2008)

Weird, I would've expected a thread like this to have thousands of replies by now. It has great potential to turn people on to different manga.  I know it worked for me 

C.A.T. (Confidential Assassination Troop)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 27, 2008)

Fist Of The North Star 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Midus (Jun 27, 2008)

From Five Star Story, a manga that I really want to find more of. Space opera with great Mech designs. I never buy manga yet I'm looking around for where I can buy these. Imageshack really screwed the resolution. Can't see any of the fine detail...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

Eden:


----------



## Codde (Jul 1, 2008)

Monkey King


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danchou (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Eden:


I picked up Eden after I saw you sporting it. Must say, it's a good read even if it's not always that easy to follow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

Eden is pretty complicated and alot happens but its worth it, it gets epic after the first few volumes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2008)

From Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas: a badass old man stops the attack of a God.


----------



## Codde (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Scryed_


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2008)

*THE RAVAGES OF TIME *


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2008)

I really love Trigun Maximum.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 21, 2008)

*Violinist of Hameln* Tribute:


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








It's a must read.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Kongou Banchou_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sanctuary_ 










*Spoiler*: _Shibatora_ 









*Spoiler*: _The Ravages of Time_


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2009)

*The Ravages of Time*


*Spoiler*: _Ravages of Time.<33~~_ 










Only time I will say that guy on guy action is actually quite hot. (well, eunuch who has been raised as a girl and is beautiful enough to make several of the most powerful warlords want to marry "her")


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Its like the lights of a stoplight.........yea Freesia....


I want that coloured page. It was awesome as is Freesia.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Danchou (Mar 17, 2009)

^
Wtf kind of perverted manga is that?

I like it.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

Danchou said:


> ^
> Wtf kind of perverted manga is that?
> 
> I like it.


^What he said, what's the name?


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 17, 2009)

That was from *Umisho*


----------



## GsG (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> That was from *Umisho*




I approve of these 



*Spoiler*: _Awesome Winry_ 




Awesome Winry I just posted in FMA thread [and 50x more reasons you have to read the manga...


----------



## valerian (Mar 17, 2009)

~Shin~ said:


> Hotel.



What manga is that from?


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 18, 2009)

^
Answer in your own spoiler Hotel.


Bullets and Carnage


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2009)

Has it not got another name? Because I've already searched for "Hotel manga" in google and I couldn't find anything, maybe I didn't look hard enough, I'll just go try and find it again.


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 18, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Has it not got another name? Because I've already searched for "Hotel manga" in google and I couldn't find anything, maybe I didn't look hard enough, I'll just go try and find it again.



[Rules, Section III]


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 18, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Has it not got another name? Because I've already searched for "Hotel manga" in google and I couldn't find anything, maybe I didn't look hard enough, I'll just go try and find it again.



Naruto Episode 175


----------



## Teleq (Mar 18, 2009)

*Dorohedoro*
​


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 19, 2009)

Ressentiment


----------



## Fran (Mar 29, 2009)

The Saotome Secret Technique


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2009)

Lolled so hard 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Koe de Oshigoto...


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## Codde (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blade of the Immortal_ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Razzzz (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi_


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Thelonious (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ichi the Killer_


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2009)

GTO awesomeness ( Best manga ever )









Onizuka is god !


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> GTO awesomeness ( Best manga ever )
> 
> 
> Onizuka is god !





 Indeed. GTO has never been dethroned as the funniest manga I've ever read...







Until Yamcha reclaimed his throne 




HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## blazingshadow (May 1, 2009)

don't piss off mokona or you will regret it


----------



## GsG (May 1, 2009)




----------



## GsG (May 2, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2009)

CFC says Thankyou

Kurohime pages 10-11.


----------



## GsG (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2009)

Ballack deal agreed, confirmed on our website now


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's another one from Zatch Bell.

The art is simply astounding sometimes.

A Flash Of Eternal Beauty


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 3, 2009)

GTO


like this one



Respect


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 1, 2010)

claymore - from manga ova 1 i think

teresa > all


----------



## illmatic (Dec 9, 2010)




----------

